# You can never have too many ________?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Me first. Mixing bowls! 

Kuan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

UT staff to wash your mixing bowls  

But really, pairing knives.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

:lol: Cape Chef!! 

For me it's tongs and silicone scrapers.


----------



## ctopham (Apr 13, 2004)

Storage containers (with lids)
Mixing Spoons
Serving Platters (of various sizes)

"Researchers have discovered that chocolate produces some of the same reactions in the brain as marijuana. The researchers also discovered other similarities between the two but can't remember what they are."
:bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In addition to all of the above:
Sieves and strainers
Slotted spoons
Pastry brushes (only because they get lost in the drawer) :blush:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

metal measuring spoons: David keeps dropping them down the garbage disposal  
wooden spoons and spatulas


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

silicone scrapers and wood/plastic turners with a good edge, not blunt or rounded


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

dry side towels....
danny


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Black Peppercorns!*


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Whisks!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Good Cooks :chef:


----------



## wett-chef (Mar 9, 2004)

TONGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The constant tong famine,LOL!


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

fry pans. cooler space. parking. cannabis.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Cutting boards. Clean ones!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

You can never have too much...

Parchment Paper!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

CLAMPS!

Oops, sorry; that's a woodworking response.

Mike


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Whatever I can't put my hand on at the time  

Jock


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

-Sheet Pans (working in a place that does lots of large parties, we are in constant need)
-Knives, in all shapes and sizes
-hard working, passionate cooks


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Anything and everything  

For me, its chocolate...I love baking with it :


----------

